# Wells Fargo Superpass Deal?



## ACC

i am wondering if anyone has the lowdown on the status of the wells fargo rocky mountain superpass (copper + jane) deal where you open a bank account and get 2 for 1? 

I am out of state right now and want to know if this is for CU students only this year, students in general, or the general public? Thanks for any input.

Alex


----------



## liquidchaos

why would you want to ski at copper and the jane only?


----------



## ACC

first - that is not only...it is just in addition to bc days. 
second, there is a better vibe at jane than most other areas of the front range.
third, good combination of snow b/t the two - when one gets skunked the other gets the goods
fourth, ever heard of the mushroom patch and the chutes, or tucker and copper bowl?

now answer the question, please.


----------



## kveith

its good for any student enrolled in a colorado school and they are still letting you sign up for it


----------



## Phillips

ACC is right!!! The 80's, 90's, Floral pkwy, Hells half acre. . . all just stops along the way. Where else are you gonna go? Breck? Keystone? Vail? If your a weekend warrior and don't like crowds, you don't have many choices. Personally the only areas in Colorado worth going to are not on the front range. Weekdays are a different story.


----------



## ACC

thanks kveith.

yo kent - does that mean we're gonna get some turns in on the pass this winter? I am coming back ~dec.20 and will be in CO until jan.23. have skins, will hike...


----------



## mdre21

quit telling people about the good places on jane side. not that those are the only ones, just the most accessible. j/k if those places on jane are crowded i still know a lot more that they dont! :twisted:


----------



## outdoor chica

*anyone want to split the WP/Copper pass with me?*

I actually opened a WF acct and have the 2-for-1 coupon to WP/Copper...but I need someone to split it with. If you're interested and have the ID/$ let me know. I am hoping to get it before mid-Oct when the prices go up. 
Or if you don't need the pass but want to meet up and ski the Jane, please let me know. I just moved back from Tahoe and need some new friends to ski with!


----------



## mdre21

*always up for a ski*

I'm always up for a ski, I don't need the pass as I work at WP and get one for free. But i'm always looking for people to ski with, just let me know when you'll be up.


----------



## jdharrin

*Wells Fargo SuperPass Deal*

Does anyone know if this deal is for any college student? I'd go in with someone if my DU ID would work.


----------



## Phillips

Sorry to break it to you Mdre 21, but if you think Berthoud's a secrete you must still be listening to too much mid 80's Madonna while trying out those new parachute pants - yikes!!. As for you ACC, how's that shoulder? If it's all in by that time, we are there. . . study hard.


Kent


----------



## mdre21

I wasn't talking about Berthoud, I was talking about the secrets on the Jane. The only thing that gets ridden more than berthoud is yo mom sucka! Just Playin, besides what's wrong with Parachute pants and Madonna?


----------



## Rbeckham

jdharrin-your DU ID will work..you just need any colorado university/college ID and another person


----------



## crackeryaker

I'm interested in going in with anyone who has the 2-1 pass, anyone?


----------



## Trisha14

*I can split 2 for 1 with someone*

Hey I would love to split the wells fargo 2 for 1 deal with anyone who still has one. I am available to go anytime and I have the cash and i.d. So let me know


----------



## Phillips

Hey Don't talk to me like that Madre21! Besides my mom's a christian, she'd never have sex. Long live Madonna!!

Kent


----------



## outdoor chica

*ski pass*

Hey All, 
My friend backed out on getting the 2-for-1 pass with me. I have the coupon, so if you're interested send me a message. I am hoping to get it figured out as soon as possible. 
Thanks


----------



## Laura Makar

*WF Superpass*

Hi, I'm a CU student looking to split the cost of the pass before the price goes up on the 14th. If you're still looking, email me at: [email protected]




outdoor chica said:


> I actually opened a WF acct and have the 2-for-1 coupon to WP/Copper...but I need someone to split it with. If you're interested and have the ID/$ let me know. I am hoping to get it before mid-Oct when the prices go up.
> Or if you don't need the pass but want to meet up and ski the Jane, please let me know. I just moved back from Tahoe and need some new friends to ski with!


----------



## Girl

*the superpass deal...*

Today was the last day to redeem the 2 for 1 superpass deal, which is supersad for anyone who didn't take advantage of it. I still need a pass this year and am trying to scrounge up the cash to pull it together. If anyone knows of any similar discounts, or has any good ideas, please let me know. 

The world is too white right now to not be riding it. Thanks, partners.


----------



## Girl

Yes, yes, yes. Do you still have the opportunity to use the voucher? I would love to go in on it with you. Let me know...


----------



## bobbuilds

I wouldn't hold your breath..........


----------



## powerofpowder

Hi, Outdoor Chica: 

I want to go in on your voucher with you if you still have it?! Give me a call soon: *303-819-1544*
Thanks!

Michael Grasseschi
Boulder, CO


----------



## Osprey

Outdoor Chica has been anxiously waiting five long years for a man like you.


----------



## jeter123

Hi all, the only Wellsfargo deal I know about is discounts off www.LiveInMyCity.com - Real Estate Agents Search by City


----------



## SkidStain

*2 for 1 pardner*

I would love to go in on the 2-for-1 Copper/Winterpark with someone. I have a student ID, and can go get the voucher from Wells Fargo if needed.


----------

